# Who breeds what?



## wolverine

Ok so who breeds what? I have s.f. budapest and s.f.moorheads and ancients


----------



## loftkeeper10

Breed I Raise Are West Of England Tumblers


----------



## wcooper

We breed WOET, Modenas, Mookees, Performing Birmingham Rollers, and Ringneck Doves.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

I breed Racing Homers, white Indian Fantails, Satinettes, and Ringeck doves. 

Besides pigeons I have a pair of coturnix quail and chickens coming out of my ears, LOL


----------



## Big T

I am breeding White Homers and White Indian Fantails, and still in the setting up mode for White Frillbacks and White Valencian Figuritas. Should have them going by the end of 2010.

Yes I know all white but I think it is easier to stick to one color with breeding and I started with the white homers but these four breeds are my limit.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Chilangz

I am breeding Indian Fantails and looking to expand it to Tipplers......


----------



## Roller mike

Racing homers and burmingham rollers


----------



## jmaxpsi

I mainly breed performance birmingham rollers, racing homers, and uzbek tumblers. I'm also trying out other breeds too. I like archangels, damacene, and egyptian swifts. Trying to expand and make my new loft before I get some turkish tumblers.


----------



## birds+me=happy

Well, right now I have a bunch of different breeds but I plan on breeding Indian Fantails and/or Mookees, and Old German Owls.


----------



## spirit wings

I plan on breeding my valencian figuritas and American Fantails, and perhaps a few white creasted frillbacks. I do have jacobins, but 4 of those is enough...they are different....I have a pair of capuchines to use for foster parents if need be. of course will have a few white homers next year as well.


----------



## Msfreebird

In one loft I have homers, tumblers and 1 king (carneau?) that are pets with oops babies off and on.
In the other, I have red and silver saddle American Fantails. I recently purchased 3 solid color's that I want to experiment with, with the saddles.


----------



## outcold00

I have Serbian Highfliers.


----------



## seanG

i breed chinese owls, lfcl baldhead tumblers and clappers


----------



## mookeeman

ok well i concentrate on Mookees and Thiland Laughers i also have Horseman Pouters as well as ringneck doves and blue sholder doves also budgies and cockitiels and on the side rabbits we also have a horse and two dogs a cat and looking into getting a hampster as well as a fish


----------



## doveone52

I have shakhsharli tumblers, Indian fans, fairy swallows and 2 performing rollers. oh and ringnecks. I LOVE Moorheads and hope I live long enough to get some one day!


----------



## sandiego

i breed racing homers, iranian high flyers, clappers, and rollers..


----------



## Mani

I breed Mookees and Lahores(clean legged) & Tipplers.


----------



## elad

i am breeding Iranian high flyer.
i am from israel.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

I have White Homers, Burmingham Rollers, and West of England Tumblers...


----------



## windmill Ranch

From Oregon. I Raise and Breed. Ringneck Doves, White Homers, Birmingham Performance Rollers, Pensom - Birmingham Performance Rollers, Continental's - Birmingham Performance Rollers, And Oriental Performance Rollers. And American Fantails.


----------



## Tim's Tumblers

windmill,

Where are you in Oregon..


----------



## kaftardoost

I keep Iranian high flyers northern CA. Hawks are around everyday and make flying real difficult.


----------



## hasseian_313

Iraqi Tumblers /Turkish tumblers /Armainian, iranian High Flyers / Iraqi Show breeds reds yellows and blacks


----------



## stuart

I breed English Carriers and Serbian Highflyers


----------



## Elizabethy

I frustrate the hell out of rescued-from-shelter pigeons (mostly kings but not all) by pulling their real eggs and replacing with fakes.

They and I both wish everybody had homes and then I'd breed what ever was in the family way.


----------



## pigeonmama

I raise Valencian Figuritas, starting with Chinese Nasal Tufts, and hoping Laz and Lil get their act together this year (They are Budapest Short Face Tumblers)
Daryl


----------



## plumvalley

Elizabethy said:


> I frustrate the hell out of rescued-from-shelter pigeons (mostly kings but not all) by pulling their real eggs and replacing with fakes.
> 
> They and I both wish everybody had homes and then I'd breed what ever was in the family way.


What?.....I raise true birmingham rollers. Would like to get into muff tumblers by spring.
Bruce


----------



## dave77

oriental and classic frills, owls, tumblers, rollers, homers, trumpeters, and last year some finches that made their way into the coop.


----------



## ThePigeonKid

I breed racing homers & Seripham.


----------



## karijo

Right now I am breeding Ancients, Berliner Kurze, Budapest SF Tumblers, Classic Old Frills, and eventually West of Englands... I have my eye on a single spectacular cock bird for my hen and I am waiting patiently for his breeder/owner to succumb to my incessant pleading. LOL

Daryl - those two better produce for you this year!! What the flip! Why are they holding out?? They were laying here. Little stinkers...


----------



## pigeonmama

Kari,
They had one egg last year, incubated right up to close to hatching and then abandoned eggie. Poor eggie never had a chance. No eggs this year, at all !!!
Wretched kids, why is it when you don't want babies, you get them, but when you do want them, they hold out on you.
Daryl


----------



## karijo

that is too weird...


----------



## norwich

I breed Gaditano Pouters,Norwich Croppers and Parlor Rollers


----------



## Margarret

I breed Domestic Show Flights, a couple of racers and oops babies now and again.


----------



## ptbreeder

I breed and fly Escampadissa, Birmingham Rollers, Portuguese Tumblers and Kiev Tumblers.


----------



## tstjohn

Hi

I breed racing homers (about 125 right now) Jacobins,white westies, baldhead westies, oriental frills, south german monks, figuritas, american fantails, german modenas, modenas, egyption swifts and show rollers

Keeps me busy


----------



## Startail Fan

I breed American Fantails and Saxon Monks. I also want to get Ice Pigeons and Nuremburg Lark Pigeons later this year.


----------



## george simon

*American Show Racers, Racing Homers, Saddle Homers, Italian Owls * George


----------



## g0ldenb0y55

Racing Homers & Dragoons.


----------



## Pigeon lower

Racing Homers & Old Classic Frills


----------



## zosterops

Egyptian Swift ( bolk and Rehani ) 
archangels 
and if all goes well 
Dragoons


----------



## pigeonbigguy11

iraqi pigeons


----------



## Iceland

I breed Birmingham rollers, nuns, and elbinger whitehead.


----------



## chinbunny

I breed Hungarian giant house pigeons, performance rollers, archangels, ring neck doves, and rabbits.


----------



## jose p. nazario

I breed flying flights. I am all done for this year. Now I am waiting to see how they turn out. I am also flying about 22.


----------



## aslan1

I breed Flying Oriental Rollers and west of england tumblers


----------



## Timber

norwich said:


> I breed Gaditano Pouters,Norwich Croppers and Parlor Rollers



Would you have a Gaditano Hen or two you could spare? I have two cocks with no mate.

Please let me know by PM......

Brian


----------



## Timber

I breed Racing Homers, Oriental and Classic Frills.


----------



## zugbug13

I breed Horseman Pouters, Swing Pouters, and Old German Croppers. Charlie


----------



## italianbird101

I have saddle homers.

Visit our Web Site.

http://www.saddlehomersusa.com


----------



## newday

*Breeds*

I have: 
Rollers (Almond, Recessive Red, Recessive Yellow, Recessive White, black and Almond Baldhead)
Temeschburgers (black, red, bronze)
English Owls (blue bar, blue check, silver check)
South German Shield (black, red, yellow)
Frillbacks (blue shield)
Gabriels (bronze black wings)
Toghie Tumblers (yellow, blue)
a pair of parlor rollers for fun
homers for feeders
crested ringneck doves

my son has Dragoons

www.martinlofts.com


----------



## rbflight

*Who Breeds what*

*I breed only flying flights. They are a great breed for flying, showing and using for pumpers or foster parents for slow breeders.*


----------



## The_Dirteeone

I have sattinetts ,homers,Iraqi and turkish tumblers.I dont have many babies,just starting this year.I like the miski turkish tumblers,as far as looks goes,but the homers are the best flyers by far.


----------



## Eel Noob

rbflight said:


> *I breed only flying flights. They are a great breed for flying, showing and using for pumpers or foster parents for slow breeders.*



Amazing colors on birds in first picture. Would love some Indian Fantails with those colors.


----------



## tipllers rule

Chilangz said:


> I am breeding Indian Fantails and looking to expand it to Tipplers......


i have ben breeding tipplers for 6 months and there very loyal birds but can be retrained


----------



## tipllers rule

i breed tipplers tumblers homers and rollers


----------



## Guest

I raise Homers and Satinettes I just got into satinettes and I love them they are so cool


----------



## wolverine

rbflight said:


> *I breed only flying flights. They are a great breed for flying, showing and using for pumpers or foster parents for slow breeders.*


Those are some awesome looking teagers.


----------



## Pigeon0446

I have mostly homers for racing but I also have a bunch or other breeds such as Baldies, Flights, German Owls, Satinetts. Nothing really show worthy aside from my homers as of now but hopefully when I build a new coop. I'm gonna make a bunch of sections for some rare breeds and I'll work on breeding show quality birds. 



wolverine said:


> Those are some awesome looking teagers.


They sure are nice in the pics. But they look even better in person as I'm pretty sure I've seen some of those birds in person. When he caught one of my homers and I had to go pick her up at his house.


----------



## Pigeon0446

And oh yeah they are some awesome flyers. I was there for a good while he had a team of them that were flying when I got there and they were still flying when I left. I was jelous because his flights were flying better then my homers. LoL


----------



## avian

My only concern is crest varieties of different colors (white , black , yellow , red , brown etc)


----------



## The_Dirteeone

Homers,not for racing.Iraqi and Turkish tumblers,Damascenes,and Sattinetts.


----------



## juliansea

*Birds, birds.....birds*

I raise Bronze Show Tipplers, Shakhsharlis, Starlings, Helmets, White Saints, Rollers,Old German Owls,Satinettes & Mookees


----------



## yvannava

im breeding birmingham rollers for now.


----------



## Mader631

Homers ONLY......


----------



## czarkos

do you keep the different breeds in the same coop or do you have different coops for each breed?


----------



## Albannai

I breed mainly Rare color and saddle Homers but, I do have uzbek tumblers, Jacs, WOE, English short face, Saxon Pouters, Morehead, Frillback Oriental frills and many others.


----------



## chayi

I breed Racing Homers and Saddle Homers


----------



## GEMcC5150

Well I will be different in Jan 2011 we will stock this new loft white Kings. A new loft is in the works and that will be home to a flock of homers sometime this summer.


----------



## abluechipstock

*birmingham rollers and old dutch capuchines*


----------



## ValencianFigs

I breed ringneck doves in white, wild, tangerine, and tangerine pearled. I have started breeding Valencian Figurita! I am going to get some Old German Owls the coming up summer


----------



## sirpigeon

I breed rare colored homers. I have them in frill stencil and gimpel(archangel pattern). I have been combining gimpel and frill stencil and also rubella. I also have pencil. You can view my birds at http://community.webshots.com/user/sirpigeon


----------



## blongboy

sirpigeon said:


> I breed rare colored homers. I have them in frill stencil and gimpel(archangel pattern). I have been combining gimpel and frill stencil and also rubella. I also have pencil. You can view my birds at http://community.webshots.com/user/sirpigeon


you got crazy looking birds!! i like all of them!!


----------



## mypigeoncoop

I breed Racing Homers, Birmingham rollers, and Indian Fantails.


----------



## PigeonX

Homers are the way to go Nah everyone has a breed that fits them but mine is homers


----------



## Bluholly

We have Show Rollers, English Trumpeters, Schmalkadens, a few Indian Fans, and one lonely Oriental Frill. Blu.


----------



## Msfreebird

Bluholly said:


> We have Show Rollers, English Trumpeters, Schmalkadens, a few Indian Fans, and one lonely Oriental Frill. Blu.


Welcome to Pigeon Talk 
We love pictures!


----------



## eshghekaftar

I have Iranian High Flying Tumblers in Canada

http://eshghekaftar.webs.com/


----------



## Bluholly

Thank you Msfreebird,I will try and get pictures on,,,not real good at it yet.


----------



## The_Dirteeone

I have a couple of Damascenes,homers.turkish tumblers,and 3 pairs of ShakSharlis


----------



## Birds Forever

I breed Birmingham Rollers.


----------



## vivagirl

*Color Pigeons*

I breed Saxon Monks-Saxon DC Priest-Saxon Whitetails-Saxon Shields-Swiss Crescents-Archangels-Starlings-Danish Suabians-Pheasants-Figurita's-Domestic Show Flights-Flying Flights-Arabian Trumpeters-Thai Laughers-Frillbacks-Ice Pigeons-Capuchines-Schmalkaldeners-Old German Owls-Chinese Owls-Ice Pouters-Satinetts-Bluettes-Frill Stencil Rollers-Turner Rollers- Polish Lynx's
visit http://www.colorpigeons.com/


----------



## piegonsrock

i breed norwich croppers,pomeranian pouters,modeanas,german shield owls,sattineits,and helmets


----------



## DannysDoos

Garden fantails, 1 Oriental Roller that breeds with a garden "dove", a Birmingham Roller (I think!...) that breeds with a garden fantail x "dove" and all the offspring that haven't been sold.

Getting Miniature Indian Fantails (Mindians) soon!!!

(all white...)


----------



## BBpigeons

im only 16 and I breed rollers, english trumpeters, indian fantails, american fantails, homers, and komorner tumbelers. cant wait to see what comes later in life.


----------



## DannysDoos

BBpigeons said:


> im only 16 and I breed rollers, english trumpeters, indian fantails, american fantails, homers, and komorner tumbelers. cant wait to see what comes later in life.


Good to see there are other young fanciers too. 

I'm 14, by the way.


----------



## andyw

wolverine said:


> Ok so who breeds what? I have s.f. budapest and s.f.moorheads and ancients


i ya'll i live in northern wi and breed west of england tumblers, homers, agarani tumblers, norwich croppers saxon monks, saxon whitetails and frillbacks


----------



## BBpigeons

im from around the oshkosh area


----------



## Pieter Du Toit

I have Holle Croppers, Brunner Pouters, French Mondains, Ice Pigeons, Jacobins and Hungarian House Pigeons! *and 2 marmosette monkeys, 3 dogs, Koi fish, 2 baby boys and a WIFEEEEE (she counts as an animal too, right? haha)


----------



## chinbunny

I have archangels and hungarian giant house pigeons


----------



## orock

I breed racing homers.


----------



## Nkloft

I have Homers, Satinettes,and Adana Dewlaps.


----------



## old*cowboy

I am raising lahores in the standard colors and working on getting almond and grizzle going in them again.


----------



## Revolution Lofts

I'm currently raising tipplers and Pakistani high fliers, but may get into racing pigeons next year on the side for fun


----------



## jaelyn loft

tipplers, and a few old german owls


----------



## Texas Satinettes

I breed Satinettes!


----------



## nWoAhmad

i breed a good bloodline of turkish tumblers


----------



## Print Tippler

I breed Flying Tipplers, Flying Flights, and Basrawi Tumblers.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I breed saddle homers.


----------



## baku

Iranian,armenian high flyers and Nikolaevski Skycatters (UKRAINA)


----------



## tipllers rule

Birmingham rollers and american rollers hoping ti add some turkish tumblers


----------



## david scarboro

Fantails, ET's, Bokharas, Jacobins, and Rollers.


----------



## epul

Well right now I have fairy swallows English Carrier English Barb Lahore Frillback Nuns Hungarians Belrlin Short faced tumbler white racing homers and a few more


----------



## tjc1

New to pigeons but I am trying to breed some crested rollers and some fantails


----------



## Eye popper

I have west of englands,budapest,figs,chinese owls,old german owls,capchine,show kings,swifts,racing homers,magpies,rollers and itlian owls


----------



## hasseian_313

i have turkish and iraqi tumblers and now im getting into show breeds


----------



## Nkloft

I have homers,satinette,blondinette,Czech Baghdad,German beauty homers,Adana Dewlap,Syrian Dewlap,Damascene.


----------



## ThePigeonShack

I have 

Homers...
White release doves...
American Show Racers...
Jacobins...
ShortybullZ


----------



## eddiebrown

Ive just got horseman pouters now. I might get a pair of a new breed this summer though.


----------



## Ice pigeon

I rase forellons, suabians, field pigeons, starlings, saxon crescents,saxon shields,priests,black whitetails,and red whitetails.


----------



## Normie

I'm new to pigeons. I have American Rollers, WOE Trumpeters and Parlor Rollers. I would really like to get some Parlor Tumblers and Bokara Trumpeters, if anybody has any for sale.


----------



## vivagirl

*40 Breeds of Pigeons*

Saxon Priest-Saxon Monks-Figurita's-Old German Owls-Chinese Owls-English Owls-Archangels 7 colors-Starling-Pheasants-Turner Rollers-Moreheads 4 colors-Frillbacks 7 colors-Saxon Pouters-Silesian Pouters-Hana Pouters-English Pouters-Horseman Pouters-Gaditano Pouters-Domestic Show Flights-NY Flying Flights-Fantails-Ice Pigeons muffed & Clean Legged-Exhibition Homers-South German Priest 7 colors-South German Shields-Saxon D.C. Double Crested Shields- Plain Head Shields-Clean Legged Swallows-Armenian Black Tails-White Homers-Arabian Trumpeters-Thai Laughers-German Beauty Homers-English Carriers-Satinettes-Bluettes-Silverettes-Modern Frill Blondenetts-Frill Stencil Rollers-Saxon Spots-Tiger Swallows-Fairy Swallows-
Swiss Crescents-Mookee's

go to www.colorpigeons.com to view photos & the Color Pigeons & More Tv Show

Call toll free for more info.800-527-0918


----------



## vivagirl

I need a good pair of Danish Suabians. Also are your field pigeons Muffed? What color Shields do you keep? Danny


----------



## Pijlover

I have pakistani high flyers, Racing Homers, Rollers and a pair of German beauty


----------



## hilltopper1961

Racing Homers and American Fantails


----------



## derekio

I have racing homers, utility white kings, and scandaroons


----------



## mncanary

Damascene, Classic Old Frills and just getting started with Starlings.


----------



## Tuule

Got my first pair of Mookees and will be starting to breed and show soon


----------



## abluechipstock

capuchines, american giant homers, mookees, homing pigeons and horseman pouters


----------



## kingdizon

so far i have Homers, a Mixed pair of Tumblers( West of England and Russian), a pair of Archangels, and a Damascene.


----------



## ptbreeder

Hi everyone.
Been away from this Forum for some years. 
Now I only breed and fly Portuguese Tumblers.


----------



## kingdizon

I breed Birmingham Rollers.


----------



## wolverine

Wow its been awhile since I started this thread. I still breed short faces, Konigsberg Moorhead,Ancients selfs and magpie, and helmets.


----------



## earlofwood

German Nuns (Black & White), and Performance Birmingham Rollers.


----------



## wyllm

Classic Old Frills, Silverettes and one Bluette cock


----------

